# academy of art u vs columbia college chicago



## chellya2004 (Jul 7, 2009)

i'm going to take film major in both colleges, but those two are just my safety colleges.i'm also going to apply to calarts.

i'm those kind of people who make films not for commercial thing.soo, which school is better for me? ty


----------

